# Power Query memory issues



## cr731 (May 24, 2016)

I am using Excel 2013 (32-bit) with Power Query on a computer with the following specs,

Processor: Intel i5-4310U 2 GHz
Memory: 8GB

And I am constantly running into 'Out of Memory' errors in Power Query, often to a point that I cannot even work with the file (immediately on opening I get the error).

I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to reduce this... my Power Query setting for Data Cache Management is set to 4096 MB - will increasing that improve performance?

Unfortunately, I have no control over upgrading the computer or Excel to 64-bit as it is a work computer and I am limited to a strict upgrade cycle.

Any other advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Matt Allington (May 24, 2016)

Unfortunately for you, these issues have already been solved with 64 bit.  I know how hard it can be to get 64 bit from an unsupportive IT dept. My general advice is take your PC to IT, show them the issue and ask them to fix it. If you are doing legitimate business work and Excel is a supported app, then this can force their hand. In my experience the main reason IT doesn't budge is they see no reason to do so.  So give them a reason


----------



## cr731 (May 24, 2016)

I've also read though that 64-bit Excel has some compatibility issues with macros/VBA.  Have you experienced any issues in that area?


----------



## Matt Allington (May 24, 2016)

No. I have seen no compatibility issues here. Plugins maybe, but not VBA


----------

